# 26 inch wheels for chrysler 300



## 01lsonjuice (May 21, 2008)

26 inch wheels for sale 2200 with spindles included to make them fit in chrysler 300 charger magnum etc hit me up if interested located in the 805


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

How much for just the spindles? and Will you ship em at my cost.
Post a pic of them


----------



## 01lsonjuice (May 21, 2008)

Sorry selling all together


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 01lsonjuice_@Sep 9 2010, 07:12 AM~18523236
> *Sorry selling all together
> *


What other bolt pattern are they besides the 5x4.5-115?


----------



## 01lsonjuice (May 21, 2008)

When I get to the house I'll check it out and I'll post it


----------

